# como calcular las RPM de un motor 5 Vcc mediante PWM en ensamblador o C



## przjslt (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola que tal amigos de esta comunidad, un placer saludarles, necesito asesoria para un problema de PWM y calculo de RPM de un motor!

Necesito saber como puedo calcular las RPM de un motor de 5 Vcc mdiante  la tecnica de PWM en ensamblador o C, el PIC a utilizar es el 16F877A. 
Se requiere que la señal externa entre al pin RA4/TOCK(osea, el timer0), He chekado mucho en la red mas materiales sobre esto pero no logro comprender como es que funciona esta parte!! gracias!


----------

